
Gmail Password Goes Missing - FractalZone
I&#x27;ve noticed that several times since I&#x27;ve started using Gmail on Android devices, Google now stupidly assumes that I wish to use them for email password recovery.  If I can&#x27;t log into Gmail on my computer, WTF makes Google think I&#x27;ll have nay better luck using a smartphone with a tiny little keyboard that makes my keyboarding far more error prone in the first place.<p>Google hates myopic people whose 3+ year old eyeglasses just don&#x27;t make it anymore. It seems that every time I manage ti mis-type a Gmail password more than once, usually on a smartphone and&#x2F;or after being forced to create a new password that isn&#x27;t yet burned into myu fingertips, I end up in a pointless loop trying to recover the password for my main Gmail account and can&#x27;t do that because it locks me out after I fail maybe three times.<p>Gmail is becoming less and less useful to me and thus more and more annoying.
======
mtmail
On
[https://myaccount.google.com/security](https://myaccount.google.com/security)
you can configure an alternative recovery email address. That should get you
out of the loop of Gmail trying to send you a recovery link to an email
address you're already locked out of.

